# Messi: assist su rigore a Suarez in Barça - Celta 6-1. Video.



## admin (14 Febbraio 2016)

Il Barcellona ha strapazzato il Celta Vigo per 6-1. Nulla di strano. Anzi, normale. Ma a fare notizia è stato l'assist su rigore che Messi ha servito a Suarez per il gol del momentaneo 4-1.

Video qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2016)




----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Febbraio 2016)

Che pagliacciata, però almeno gli è venuta, non come successe a Pires 

Ricordate?


----------



## Snake (14 Febbraio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Che pagliacciata, però almeno gli è venuta, non come successe a Pires
> 
> Ricordate?



aahahahah che fail


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Febbraio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Che pagliacciata, però almeno gli è venuta, non come successe a Pires
> 
> Ricordate?


Il Fail più divertente che abbia mai visto?


----------



## Snake (14 Febbraio 2016)

comunque sembrerebbe un omaggio a Cruyff che proprio ieri ha aggiornato sulla sua battaglia contro il cancro.


----------



## The Ripper (14 Febbraio 2016)

non va bene
troppo umiliante per gli avversari
ha dimostrato di essere un uomo da nulla


----------



## Tobi (15 Febbraio 2016)

ma è regolare?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Febbraio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> non va bene
> troppo umiliante per gli avversari
> ha dimostrato di essere un uomo da nulla



Quoto, per me di cattivo gusto.


----------



## .Nitro (15 Febbraio 2016)

Geniale perchè dall'esultanza si capisce chiaramente che non era preparata,basta vedere il video di sky sport. Non è assolutamente una mancanza di rispetto.


----------



## Baggio (15 Febbraio 2016)

Perchè cattivo gusto?

Il calcio deve essere spettacolo e il Barcellona ne è la massima espressione


----------



## .Nitro (15 Febbraio 2016)

Che poi partita mostruosa,la punizione dell' 1a 0,la palla perfetta per Suarez per il 2 a 1,la serpentina sul terzo,il numero da fantascienza per procurarsi il rigore. Non si può fermare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Febbraio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> non va bene
> troppo umiliante per gli avversari
> ha dimostrato di essere un uomo da nulla





Snake ha scritto:


> comunque sembrerebbe un omaggio a Cruyff che proprio ieri ha aggiornato sulla sua battaglia contro il cancro.


.


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Febbraio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> non va bene
> troppo umiliante per gli avversari
> ha dimostrato di essere un uomo da nulla



esatto


----------



## ACM_Dennis (15 Febbraio 2016)

Siete i migliori si, ma tiratevela di meno.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (15 Febbraio 2016)

Per me si vedono due cose: una è la differenza tra Penaldo e Messi dove il secondo gioca per la squadra, rinunciando magari alla media gol, cosa che al primo è assolutamente sconosciuta.

Il secondo è che purtroppo gli avversari in Liga sono per la maggior parte delle comparse.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Febbraio 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Per me si vedono due cose: una è la differenza tra Penaldo e Messi dove il secondo gioca per la squadra, rinunciando magari alla media gol, cosa che al primo è assolutamente sconosciuta.
> 
> Il secondo è che purtroppo gli avversari in Liga sono per la maggior parte delle comparse.



non saprei, onestamente penso che Barcellona - Frosinone finirebbe 10 - 0 comunque...


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Febbraio 2016)

Ma dove la vedete la mancanza di rispetto?!?! fossi uno del Celta mi sentirei un pirlotto perchè sono totalmente incapace a difendere. Se qualcuno era sveglio, messi faceva la figura dello scemo


----------



## vota DC (15 Febbraio 2016)

Per me il Barca potrebbe rinunciare ai rigori: vincono lo stesso e così si allenano per partite europee dove può capitare che ti capitano i randellatori impuniti e quindi devi cadere il meno possibile.



dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> P
> Il secondo è che purtroppo gli avversari in Liga sono per la maggior parte delle comparse.



Però il gol della bandiera lo ha segnato, spesso le piccole si scansano e non fanno un tiro in porta.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Febbraio 2016)

Anche questa giocata fa parte del calcio, non è vietata. E Messi *è* il calcio.


----------



## mandraghe (15 Febbraio 2016)

Penaldo non avrebbe mai fatto una cosa del genere. 

D'altronde uno è un fenomeno totale, l'altro è diventato oramai un buon attaccante d'area di rigore.


----------



## Snake (15 Febbraio 2016)

la cosa buffa è che era studiata per far segnare Neymar, Suarez però aveva altri programmi


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Febbraio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ma dove la vedete la mancanza di rispetto?!?! fossi uno del Celta mi sentirei un pirlotto perchè sono totalmente incapace a difendere. Se qualcuno era sveglio, messi faceva la figura dello scemo



.


----------



## .Nitro (15 Febbraio 2016)

Che poi se lo fa Cruijff è nostalgia,se lo fa Messi è mancanza di rispetto.
Peccato che poi in realtà Cruijff sia quello arrogante e presuntuoso,mentre Messi è il giocatore più rispettoso che abbia visto.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Febbraio 2016)

Ho sempre trovato una tristezza il fatto che i giocatori per alcuni non possano permettersi questo tipo di giocate spettacolari oppure tunnel, cucchiai, ecc.
Ricordo che anni fà qualcuno disse di Inzaghi che meritasse che qualcuno gli spaccasse una gamba perchè in una partita contro il Torino finita 6a0 si ostinava a cercare ancora il gol.


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Febbraio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Anche questa giocata fa parte del calcio, non è vietata. E Messi *è* il calcio.



Esatto, la penso come te. Ma soprattutto, quello era il terzo gol per Suarez. Leo gli ha voluto regalare la tripletta.


----------



## prebozzio (15 Febbraio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Esatto, la penso come te. Ma soprattutto, quello era il terzo gol per Suarez. Leo gli ha voluto regalare la tripletta.


Non poteva lasciargli il rigore?


----------



## Snake (15 Febbraio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Non poteva lasciargli il rigore?



era preparata per Neymar


----------



## The Ripper (15 Febbraio 2016)

L'avesse fatto Neymar avrebbero tutti detto "Che buffoneeeeeehhh, che pagliacciooooohhh"


----------



## Snake (15 Febbraio 2016)

Neymar? quello dei doppi passi, sombrero, veroniche, finte e contro finte a partita strafinita? lui invece è un grand'uomo


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Febbraio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Esatto, la penso come te. Ma soprattutto, quello era il terzo gol per Suarez. Leo gli ha voluto regalare la tripletta.



boh, per quello bastava lasciare che il rigore lo tirasse Suarez... comunque è il genere di finezze folli che un giocatore può tentare una o max due volte in carriera... non mi sembra comunque un gesto fatto per umiliare l'avversario visto che il punteggio al momento del rigore era di 3-1, mica 7-0


----------



## BB7 (15 Febbraio 2016)

Messi è il calcio. Di conseguenza criticare quella giocata significa criticare le regole del calcio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Febbraio 2016)

Giocate che non mi piacciono..i rigori si battono correttamente dando modo al portiere di pararlo..queste sono "scorrettezze" previste dal regolamento...non capisco come si possa apprezzare un gesto del genere, immaginate se beccassimo un gol così dalla Juve o dall'Inter..piacerebbe?
Antisportivo


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Febbraio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Non poteva lasciargli il rigore?



Ma non lo so. Hanno provato una cosa che non si fa mai, non ci vedo nulla di strano. Gli è pure venuta, quindi... Non credo che i calciatori del Celta si siano sentiti offesi per questo. Tra l'altro Leo non esulta nemmeno da sbruffone e non ha nemmeno la faccia da "str...." mentre esegue quel calcio di rigore. Io davvero, non ci vedo nulla di strano. Non ci vedrei nulla di strano nemmeno se lo facesse l'Inter in un derby. 




Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Giocate che non mi piacciono..i rigori si battono correttamente dando modo al portiere di pararlo..queste sono "scorrettezze" previste dal regolamento...non capisco come si possa apprezzare un gesto del genere, immaginate se beccassimo un gol così dalla Juve o dall'Inter..piacerebbe?
> Antisportivo



La percentuale di errore era molto più alta con quella esecuzione eh. Avrebbero potuto intercettar palla i difensori. Poi ti ricordi che il rigore l'avrebbe comunque dovuto tirar Messi, quindi per il portiere non c'era quasi scampo. Non sbaglia praticamente mai Leo.


----------



## Hammer (15 Febbraio 2016)

Sinceramente non capisco la polemica, anche perché allora dovremmo dire la stessa cosa del cucchiaio. Nessuno, a parte gli italiani, l'ha innescata. Nemmeno il madridissimo AS non si è speso in critiche. L'allenatore del Celta non ha detto che è stato irrispettoso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Febbraio 2016)

Non infrange il regolamento, comunque, quindi ogni polemica è fine a se stessa.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Febbraio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> L'avesse fatto Neymar avrebbero tutti detto "Che buffoneeeeeehhh, che pagliacciooooohhh"



bravissimo, questi giochetti fine a se stessi ecc ecc


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (16 Febbraio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> non saprei, onestamente penso che Barcellona - Frosinone finirebbe 10 - 0 comunque...



senza dubbio, il problema è il divario tra le prime della classe e le ultime. Troppo grande per rendere il campionato godibile


----------

